# US National Ignition Facility Announces Major Fusion Breakthrough



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

... and still no Mr. Fusion?


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

I was working on the fusion reactor in San Diego. The chamber had 2" thick Inconel plates. No shiit. 

For those who don't know what Inconel is, it has the highest strength at high temps of any metal alloy. 2" thick is freaking nuts.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Yep. Fusion is only 30 years away...


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

Right now Fusion could get us huge amounts of energy for free.

You just have to drop one on the capital of an oil-producing nation then send in the Marines ...


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

I prefer my fusion reactor to be at a safe distance. About 98 million miles away.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

McRat said:


> Right now Fusion could get us huge amounts of energy for free.
> 
> You just have to drop one on the capital of an oil-producing nation then send in the Marines ...


Hehe - they want nuclear power? We'll deliver...


----------

